# Any Writing New Year;s Resolutions?



## Murphy Z (Jan 9, 2010)

I know it's a bit late, but does anyone have any writing resolutions for the New Year?

Here's some of mine, off the top of my head:

1. Write better (of course)

2. More females in my stories

3. More "anthro" description in my anthro stories 

4. Maybe get published by something small press

5. Give my fursona a real and well paying job


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 9, 2010)

Try to submit one short story per day for publishing.

Try to get published across as wide a range of places as possible.

Buckle down and actually finish editing one of my three novels to a standard suitable for submitting to a publisher. 

(Damn sure I had very similar goals last year!... Mind you, I did get published so that's one step forward  )


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 9, 2010)

I made only one resolution in regards to writing, and that resolution was that I should simply write.

I've had a terrible habit for many years in wanting to write, but never actually putting in the time to do it, eventhough I've always had gobs of freetime to use. I figured out that it was my own laziness and doubt regarding my own abilities that was holding me back.

I'm going to write this year. It doesn't matter what I write, so long as I'm doing it. I hit a personal milestone of an ongiong story that's hit 18,000 words or so. For me, that's a big deal - in the past, I could barely get anything over 2,000. And, much to my surprise, it's fun going ahead without waiting for those magical moments of inspiration (they exist, but they're rare, and depending on them gets me nowhere) and letting the very act of writing itself inspire me the way it wants to.

I think I can say that it's more than just a new years resolution. It's a lifetime resolution. I will write, because writing is what I love to do. ^-^


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 9, 2010)

Keep writing, and do a better job of editing. That is all.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 10, 2010)

I resolved to get a New Year's resolution next year. Oh, wait, but then I won't get it until next year, which is too late. Damn it  .


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 11, 2010)

2009's was "Finish a novel."

Having kept and scored on that resolution, 2010's is simple: "Get published."


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah. Basically, "write more". I love writing, but I never do it. I don't know why.


----------

